# Are quick chromatic (almost glissando) lines possible on Clarinet?



## ThomasNL (Mar 8, 2018)

I would like to have this melody glide from the A to the D in a chromatic way. Is this possible on Clarinet? On bassoon it probably isn't, right?


----------



## Agondonter (Mar 8, 2018)

It is towards the lower register and it is a downward glissando which makes it more difficult, but I think it is still possible. Generally speaking upward glissandi are easier to be played. Also, the notation you have chosen is wrong. Use the traditional notation for a glissando (a line between the beginning and the ending tone with the abbreviation gliss.written above it).

Alex


----------



## Rob (Mar 8, 2018)

the OP said "in a chromatic way"... this to me means a real chromatic scale, not a glissando. And yes, it's feasible. On a bassoon, don't know but I guess a good player could do it...


----------



## SillyMidOn (Mar 8, 2018)

The notation is fine - the huge gliss at the start of Rhapsody in Blue is also notated in full notes. I don't play Bb clarinet, but Eb alto sax (as 3rd instrument, not as my main), which is not a million miles away from Clarinet (similar fingering, woodwind etc) and it's certainly playable, though I'm not convinced the overall effect would be great, to be honest.

http://www.classicfm.com/composers/gershwin/guides/clarinet-glissando-rhapsody-in-blue/


----------



## Agondonter (Mar 8, 2018)

SillyMidOn said:


> The notation is fine - the huge gliss at the start of Rhapsody in Blue is also notated in full notes. I don't play Bb clarinet, but Eb alto sax (as 3rd instrument, not as my main), which is not a million miles away from Clarinet (similar fingering, woodwind etc) and it's certainly playable, though I'm not convinced the overall effect would be great, to be honest.
> 
> http://www.classicfm.com/composers/gershwin/guides/clarinet-glissando-rhapsody-in-blue/



That's probably because Gershwin never intended it to be played glissando. A glissando has a different notation because it is a different technique from playing a scale. There has to be a way to differentiate between the two hence the special notation for glissando. At the very least the composer should write glissando or gliss. otherwise the performer will just perform a scale.

Alex


----------



## SillyMidOn (Mar 8, 2018)

Agondonter said:


> That's probably because Gershwin never intended it to be played glissando. A glissando has a different notation because it is a different technique from playing a scale. There has to be a way to differentiate between the two hence the special notation for glissando. At the very least the composer should write glissando or gliss. otherwise the performer will just perform a scale.
> 
> Alex


Well clarinetist split that part in two, played notes at the bottom of the range, and then they glide higher up. Anyway, I don't think it warrants a big discussion, and thank you for your input.


----------



## ThomasNL (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys! I indeed meant a very quick chromatic line, not a glissando.


----------



## Ken Still (Mar 11, 2018)

I'm a clarinet player and the line, as notated above, is very playable. Even a good high school player should have no trouble with it.


----------



## JJP (Mar 11, 2018)

Any decent clarinetist should be able to play this.


----------



## ThomasNL (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------

